# trunk panel



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

does anyone know if i can take apart te trunk panel on the b14 sentra? i want to get some altezza's but do them "jag style" and paint them red probally testors candy apple but i want the trunk panel to match


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Yes, it comes off the trunk. There are two bolts about 1/3 of the way from the ends and two clips in the top near the ends. There is a wire for the license plate light that needs to be disconnected.

Lew


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

its very easy.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i know it comes off but i was wandering if i can take it apart. what i really wanted to know was if it was red tinted plastic or was it clear plastic with something red under it. but if i'm not mistaken the testor's does match the trunk panel.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

get a black one that came on 1995s (I believe) or even better one off an SE-L (98-99)








there is mine, got it off ebay. Old pic though, the letters are gone now


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

what i think i'm going to do is either leave the trunk panel red or whenever i get my trunklid and rear passenger side quarter panel repainted (i think the car was in a accident before i got it and someone put a really bad paint job on it because the clear coat and now some off the base coat is peeling off in two spots) get it painted body color. my problem with the black trunk panel is that my car is vivid teal so it seems to ask for more of a brighter theme that a darker stealth theme especially with the finish of my rims and having a black trunk panel and black altezzas would clash with the color theme.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

superfro86 said:


> i know it comes off but i was wandering if i can take it apart. what i really wanted to know was if it was red tinted plastic or was it clear plastic with something red under it. but if i'm not mistaken the testor's does match the trunk panel.


about your theary of it being clear plastic with red underneath is not true i am 100% positive it is red plastic just like your tail lights :thumbup:


xbrandonx said:


> get a black one that came on 1995s (I believe) or even better one off an SE-L (98-99)
> 
> there is mine, got it off ebay. Old pic though, the letters are gone now


thats pretty nice with se-l tails it would look good because the reverse lights would match the turns and it would be hot :thumbup: to bad that se-l's are really hard to find...boo!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

se-l trunk panel and altezzaas


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

very nice :thumbup: this is just a thought............ do you think nissan had carbon fiber on the head when they designed that?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

hey JayL1967 .. are those Altezzas?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> hey JayL1967 .. are those Altezzas?


Yes they are carbon fiber altezzas


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

Hey, what kind of spoiler is that?? Is it the ERebuni spoiler that they discontinued??? its sure nice.... :cheers:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looks like an OEM Sentra SE/SE-R spoiler to me


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Sentra96816 said:


> Hey, what kind of spoiler is that?? Is it the ERebuni spoiler that they discontinued??? its sure nice.... :cheers:


OEM 200SX


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> what i think i'm going to do is either leave the trunk panel red or whenever i get my trunklid and rear passenger side quarter panel repainted (i think the car was in a accident before i got it and someone put a really bad paint job on it because the clear coat and now some off the base coat is peeling off in two spots) get it painted body color. my problem with the black trunk panel is that my car is vivid teal so it seems to ask for more of a brighter theme that a darker stealth theme especially with the finish of my rims and having a black trunk panel and black altezzas would clash with the color theme.


vivid teal you say? 









of if you want the real thing


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

haha, I just noticed how those shots are about the same angle in the same driveway


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> of if you want the real thing


soooooooooooo sexy i saw a red se-l in bel-air last night.........wasnt you was it? lol very nice those lights+panel= beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

wasn't my car.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

yeah i looked at it close and saw that it was red plastic. i wounder if i take it off and paint underneath it chrome or for these purposes just put some tinfoil under it would it match the 'tezza's if i paint the 'tezza's a matching shade of red. what i meand is that the chrome underneath the translucent red would give the tails a "bright" look to it compared to the black plastic.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you'd probably be the first


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> you'd probably be the first


which would be the point.


----------

